# Reel mowing St Augustine



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm new to this forum but not to turf. I wanted to share my reel mowed St. Augustine. It's currently at aprox .50. It's reel mowed 2-3 times a week.


----------



## FranksATX (May 7, 2018)

:shock:

That looks Amazing! Beautiful landscaping as well! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## TJ_FortWorth (Apr 23, 2021)

Incredible!! You should create a lawn journal so we can all follow along :nod:


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

I post videos on TikTok and Instagram of me mowing, fertilizing etc. I'm new to this form. I'll look into doing one. Thanks


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

That is the prettiest St.Augustine I have every seen. I did not think you could it that low.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

It's taken me some time to train it. Thank you


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

That is unbelievable! Seriously, unbelievable. I don't believe I have ever seen anyone get St. Augustine maintained that low. Fantastic!


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I think I posted a comment on one of your vids to see if you were using growth regulators. If you aren't it may be something to try out.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah I've never tried PGR. I kinda like being able to recover quickly if I'm having issues. Pushing growth is how I've gotten this far. I love mowing but it's finding the time that's an issue sometimes.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

"YoU HaVe To CuT St. AuGuStInE aT LeAsT 4 InChEs tAlL"

thank you for proving this. I have sections (very small sections) of St. Aug in my bermuda lawn that i mow at .650" (5/8ths) and it's diong fine for several years at this height. I roll my eeys everytime i see someone demanding St. Augustine has to be mowed 4 inches or more.

If you get into PGR it'll only make it better. It's amazing how tight the leaf blades get on st. augustine.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I couldn't imagine what this would look like on T-Nex. It's amazing you have conditioned it at that HOC without using PGR.


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

This next year I'm hoping to blow people's minds. It's far from perfect but I'm under the same name on TikTok and you can see it's consistent. People said during the summer it would curl and die. I actually cut my watering down compared to when it was 4.25 hoc.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I think St A is the ugliest, pickiest grass ever. That whoever is some of the best looking I've seen. Greta job


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Believe it or not it's still got a little softness when you walk on it.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Which particular cultivar do you have?


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Floritam originally


----------



## brazilliangy (Jul 23, 2019)

WOAH... I didn't think that was possible...


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

More pictures! ...More pictures!...


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

DeepC said:


> More pictures! ...More pictures!...


He started a lawn journal https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=32614


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks great! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

How much N / month? Looks great!


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Saturday night finishing up late. I really need lights on this thing.


----------



## Bbcamillo (Jun 26, 2019)

Impressive!
I am in Spring Hill Florida and would love to just even rotary mow mine lower at 2 inches rather than its current 3.75 to 4 inches. Its a 6 year old lawn that was over feed and watered the first 4 years. I have many stolons that would get cut up even at cutting it at 2.5" so i am very nervous to try.

I have heard of scalping down to reset the height, but this too seems highly risky. Does anyone else have any experience doing this in Central or south florida climate?

I have Floratam type. Big and fat if this matters


----------



## Bbcamillo (Jun 26, 2019)

@813king any thoughts on my question above ? Did you ever experience any moments while reducing your height that you cut off all the leaf blade and cut into stolons? does it recover? What times of the year around here do you stay away from to mitigate risk?

thx


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

Stolons are normal for St. Augustine. I go back and cut them by hand if need be.


----------



## Bbcamillo (Jun 26, 2019)

ya gotcha...
I probably was not clear above...sorry
Many parts of my lawn/leaf blades are floating above a bed stolons underneath. In some places there are 2 "of stolons above the dirt which are underneath just 2" of crowns and leaf blades.

If I wanted to cut at lower height i risk removing the majority of the crowns and leaf blades on 70% of my yard....
I was just wondering if you had to go through this process with an over grown, thatchy bed of stolons like mine, and what you may have encountered...

Maybe you never had to deal with this and were able start your process from a non-spongy base of stolons, I'm guessing.

Following you on Instagram ...keep up the great work!


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow I didn't know that was even possible.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

Bbcamillo said:


> @813king any thoughts on my question above ? Did you ever experience any moments while reducing your height that you cut off all the leaf blade and cut into stolons? does it recover? What times of the year around here do you stay away from to mitigate risk?
> 
> thx


Looks like trillium!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

813king said:


> It's taken me some time to train it. Thank you


How much time?


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

^ 1 season in my experience


----------



## 813king (Sep 28, 2021)

This week I won #kotglawnoftheweek Keep off the Grass Podcast lawn of the week.


----------

